# Verizon release 4.0.2



## jfgirard0423 (Dec 10, 2011)

I've had mine for almost three weeks now got mine with 4.0.1. I was able to unlockbootloader and perm root. Giving everyone heads up just in case 4.0.2 won't allow you too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jfgirard0423 (Dec 10, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

Verizon Wireless is pleased to announce a new software update, ICL53F,
for your Galaxy™ Nexus™ by Samsung.

For step-by-step instructions on how to perform this download,
please visit verizonwireless.com/galaxynexussupport

Device Features
+ Optimized Mobile Hotspot when used with VPN.
+ Optimized 3G/4G data sessions for faster response times.
+ Fixed an incorrect notification that "data was
disconnected due to roaming".
+ Wi-Fi now automatically reconnects when
returning to a known Access Point.
+ Improvements to special visual effects feature when
using front-facing camcorder.
+ Visual improvements to the lock screen.
Email & Messaging
+ Fixed an issue where some email attachments
would not open correctly.
Apps & Widgets
+ DivX support has been removed, and will be supported
in a future upgrade.
+ Improved audio volume in Google navigation
turn-by-turn directions.


----------



## jfgirard0423 (Dec 10, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> Verizon Wireless is pleased to announce a new software update, ICL53F,
> for your Galaxy™ Nexus™ by Samsung.
> 
> For step-by-step instructions on how to perform this download,
> ...


Well thank you Kind sir ! I guess im going for it!


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

everything seems good except for the divx removal.


----------



## jfgirard0423 (Dec 10, 2011)

nuclearemp said:


> everything seems good except for the divx removal.


nope phone wont take it! no bueno!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

jfgirard0423 said:


> nope phone wont take it! no bueno!


Phone won't take what, the 4.0.2 update?


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Phone won't take what, the 4.0.2 update?


were you rooted. Because i have had mine for a week, got the update today and it failed during install. Im rooted on stock rom


----------



## deeemaa (Oct 7, 2011)

Will i be able to update the ota after unlocking bootloader?


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

So do we need to wait to root and ul the bootloader after the update? I get mine in a couple hours, just want to be sure.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I'd take the update and then unlock...

Is there a clockwork recovery for this phone yet?


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

no not yet
not that i know of i was rooted before i tried flashing the GSM Clockwork mod since LTE isnt out yet


----------



## rajones19 (Jun 13, 2011)

wera750 said:


> So do we need to wait to root and ul the bootloader after the update? I get mine in a couple hours, just want to be sure.


Mine came with 4.0.1. In settings, go to System Update; that triggered it for me, and the update came down right away.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

So how is everyone rooting after the 4.0.2 update? Will it work? Can the bootloader still be unlocked afterwards?


----------



## jblade (Oct 9, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> So how is everyone rooting after the 4.0.2 update? Will it work? Can the bootloader still be unlocked afterwards?


It is a nexus, they are "developer devices". The bootloader will never be locked.


----------



## CaptTrips (Jun 10, 2011)

jblade said:


> It is a nexus, they are "developer devices". The bootloader will never be locked.


the boot loader comes locked and requires adb to unlock.

The difference being that you don't have to exploit to unlock it. This is my first nexus but I thought they all came this way...I know the nexus s did...


----------



## bertcakes (Dec 1, 2011)

They have clockwork for this phone...


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

deeemaa said:


> Will i be able to update the ota after unlocking bootloader?


yes. just wait to root until after the update.


----------



## mojonation1487 (Sep 8, 2011)

bertcakes said:


> It is a nexus, they are "developer devices". The bootloader will never be locked.


It's ALWAYS locked. Until you unlock it.


----------



## bertcakes (Dec 1, 2011)

Official or unofficial there is one working out there


----------



## mojonation1487 (Sep 8, 2011)

bertcakes said:


> Official or unofficial there is one working out there


Well a lot of people want an official one just in case of compatibility problems.


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

I am one of those people.. im updated to 4.0.2 and stock non rooted and locked.... Aint doing jack until a true root and unlock for our LTE devices are available. Costs too much money to mess it up man..lol


----------



## bertcakes (Dec 1, 2011)

xkape said:


> I am one of those people.. im updated to 4.0.2 and stock non rooted and locked.... Aint doing jack until a true root and unlock for our LTE devices are available. Costs too much money to mess it up man..lol


Dude its a nexus phone...you can almost always fix it. I've soft bricked this thing like 15 times already tinkering with it and I just flash overtop and its fine. But, just an fyi, the official version is final and released now.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

xkape said:


> I am one of those people.. im updated to 4.0.2 and stock non rooted and locked.... Aint doing jack until a true root and unlock for our LTE devices are available. Costs too much money to mess it up man..lol


As noted, it is official.

The best step-by-step for unlock and root are here, based on Koush's info, simplified clarified for Samsung noobs like myself...

Unlock bootloader:

http://www.droid-lif...xus-bootloader/

Root/install CW Recovery:

http://www.droid-lif...zon/#more-56154

Did both this evening and just made my first Nandroid backup on my new Nexus...very cool.


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

and I am now unlocked and rooted too.... lol. Stayed up too late last night. *sigh*


----------

